# Nervous about test results.



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So after our infamous "Lab Attack".... and Jazzi's aggression towards my cats, I took her to the vet today. They took a full blood panel on her to see if she has any underlying medical issues that could be causing the aggression. If all comes back clear, were taking her to an animal behaviorist.

The tests are gonna take 24 hours to get the results, but for now, I'm worried. I'm hoping she is okay and it's just an emotional/mental thing. Thats an easier fix. I'd like to think. They are also worried she has a thyroid problem. So I'm hoping that comes back negative. She has been gaining a LOT of weight recently even though her diet hasn't increased, and she is still as active. She now weighs 79 lbs when she is supposed to be 68. Our Fatty McFat Fat.... <3

Has anybody had a dog with a medical issue that caused aggression??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Banshee's snappiness increased before she was diagnosed with thyroid. She was also very lethargic, gained a ton of weight, and had symmetrical hair loss down her sides.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm researching thyroid right now... Is that something easy or difficult to deal with in your opinion?

EDIT: Okay, I read up more. It doesn't seem crazy difficult to manage or treat. She is showing a LOT of the symptoms so I hope its something simple...


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane developed thyroid issues at 4 years old. He did not have behavioral issues, but was put on thyroid medication and did great. The only visible symptom he had was some white spots on his eyes (I can't remember, but think they were calcium deposits - they did not go away). Was not expensive. L-Thyroxin.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, Jazzi just turned five. I'm hoping it's as simple as a thyroid. <3 With LUCK! <3


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Actually if it is her thyroid then that is so simple and easy to fix - not even very expensive. Kaiser has borderline low thyroid and he had gotten rather snarky till he got put on thyroid meds. Much better on the meds!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thyroid is easy once they find the right dosage. 1 pill twice a day.  Very inexpensive.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

My vet was asking the same thing about my cat when I told him he was getting more "poopy pants" towards people and my mothers dogs. He said thyroid problems could alter behavior. Turns out he was fine. Hopefully its a quick fix...saying a prayer for you!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope this will be an easy fix!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Has anybody had a dog with a medical issue that caused aggression??


Not MY dog but my best friends. Their Lab chewed up some of the wood they had stacked in their back yard to use to build a deck. Within a week the dog went from a typical lovable Lab to a dog that wanted to attack EVERYONE - even me (whom he knew since 8 weeks of age, spent hours with and even stayed at my house for weeks when my friends went on vacation).

Turned out the wood was treated with arsenic and it had 'poisoned' his brain. They ended up having to euthanize him as he was a danger.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

So very sorry to hear that.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. Her T4 levels were near not there. They are running a more in depth test and I'll get the results on Friday!


----------

